# The Great Brownie Taste-off: (The Yolanda's Yummery Series, #1)



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you like your romance sweet...and heavy on the chocolate? The Great Brownie Taste-off is the first book in the Yolanda's Yummery series. Yolanda Carter is a self-taught baker who dreams of owning her own bakery, a/k/a yummery. Employed at a small cat shelter, she stumbles across a scheme that threatens all the employees and cats. Will her magical brownies save them?

BONUS ~ Includes the winning brownie recipe!

Book link: http://www.amazon.com/Great-Brownie-Taste-off-Yolandas-Yummery-ebook/dp/B00K1HR4AG


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Like brownies? Check out this blog post: http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/05/17/whats-so-great-about-brownies


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheryl of Cheryl's Book Nook wrote: "Lisa really does know how to cook up a yummy read with The Great Brownie Taste-off!"


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Win TWO free copies today! 
http://www.cleanromancereviews.com/2014/06/book-spotlight-and-giveaway-great.html?spref=fb


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

New review! http://alifeboundbybooks.blogspot.com/2014/07/book-review-great-brownie-taste-off.html


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

It's official -- The Great Brownie Taste-off is FREE!  
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Brownie-Taste-off-Yolandas-Yummery-ebook/dp/B00K1HR4AG


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

"If you are looking for a cute quick summer read, try this book. There is also a great brownie recipe at the end!" Amazon Reader Review

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Brownie-Taste-off-Yolandas-Yummery-ebook/dp/B00K1HR4AG


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

New review! 
CUTE READ! "The Great Brownie Taste-off was exactly what I expected-a sweet (pardon the pun) and easy read." Philip Nork, Author of 'Amore & More in Albuquerque'

Download your free copy now! 
*http://www.amazon.com/Great-Brownie-Taste-off-Yolandas-Yummery-ebook/dp/B00K1HR4AG*


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Now FREE in the UK!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Great-Brownie-Taste-off-Yolandas-Yummery-ebook/dp/B00K1HR4AG


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

"Yum! I love a good brownie almost as much as I love a good book!" Amazon Reader Review.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Free book and FREE brownie recipe!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Still free! 
"Good storyline! I really enjoyed this book ... definitely looking forward to reading next in series." Reader Review
http://lisamaliga.com/Optimized-yolandayummery1.jpg
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Brownie-Taste-off-Yolandas-Yummery-ebook/dp/B00K1HR4AG
Other links and reviews: http://lisamaliga.com/greatbrownietasteoff.htm


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Download a copy today or tonight!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Still only 0.00!


----------

